# Red eyes



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer's eyes( the white part) seem to be redder than normal, I notice she seems to have more little fuzzy in her eyes. I'm trying real hard to check and keep them clean any suggestion? I don't want her to be uncomfortable







what should I use to get the little hairs out ? And how would you know if she has a hair growing into her eye?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson is just getting over an eye infection. If you notice any goo, especially if it's green or yellow, take her to the vet. 

I wash around Wilson's eyes with warm water only, and if he is rubbing them more than normal I use a Polysporin anti-bacterial drop. It is over the counter, but you do have to ask the pharmacist for it. This drop is great, it can be used in the ears too. I use it in his ears after I have plucked the hair out, it soothes the ear. Occassionally the inside of his ear looks irritated, and the drop will keep him from getting an infection. 

For those little hairs that always seem to be getting in his eyes, I have found that after I clean his face if I take a little vaseline on my finger and smooth down those hairs it keeps them in place, so they stay out of his eyes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Regular old human eye saline rinse or Collyrium rinse can be used to flush out the eyes. If they are still red tomorrow, off to the vet for a check.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep, I keep eye wash handy and flush Sassy's eyes if they look red or watery. Also, I take my thumb and run the pad across her eye (which she closes) if I don't have anything handy to wash her eye with. That brings any hair out.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Also, have you noticed this when she eats certain things or does certain things. Teddy's eyes will turn a bright red after he eats either chicken or beef - this includes anything that contains these things....like treats that may just have a little bit in them or if a dish has broth as a background flavor. 

Teddy so far only has food allergies, but I know most of our little fluffbutts have airborne allergies - like grass or pollen and such.

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack's been getting fuzzies in his eyes lately too ... I wouldn't notice them unless I looked SUPER close -- he doesn't even rub his eyes or anythign -- but I can see the big HAIR or whatever just on his eyeball! And the white gets red. I flush his eyes with saline drops; and use my thumb to wipe out yuckies too


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Summer's eyes( the white part) seem to be redder than normal, I notice she seems to have more little fuzzy in her eyes. I'm trying real hard to check and keep them clean any suggestion? I don't want her to be uncomfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You could try trimming the little hairs that are growing toward her eyes. I usually don't have to bother with that because my groomer keeps them really short. I think trimming is the answer to stop her eyes from getting red. Hope this helps.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks I did trim the hair in the couner of her eyes it seems to help. I think that the hairs were just sticking her. I will watch her real close today and tomorrow if ther still red we will call the vet..


----------

